# US tax inspectors set to crackdown on expat tax filing, it is claimed



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

American expats are being warned that the Internal Revenue Service is expected to become more aggressive in its tactics to make those living and working overseas compliant with their tax obligations. It is considering new measures to tackle what is estimated at billions of dollars in unreported and untaxed monies being held offshore by US [...]

Click to read the full news article: US tax inspectors set to crackdown on expat tax filing, it is claimed...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

Please..."Give till it Hurts"




phil


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm tempted to note that the IRS makes press releases like this right around the tax filing deadlines. Back in the US, they usually announce a whole bunch of arrests for tax evasion just a day or two before the filing deadline.

This one, coming just after the deadline for those in the US and conveniently before the filing deadline for taxpayers resident overseas, seems to fit the usual pattern.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

